# ,  / > Alinco >   [b]Alinco DR-130TE2[/b]
!

 Alinco DR-130TE2      (  Main Tuning Dial),  H/L (High/Low Power)  CALL (  ).     "ch.01".

, ,    .
   ,     .     sbitny@mail.ru.

 ,    ,     ,      :Smile:  

!

----------

...   ...

----------


## MICHAIL

TOT/SHIFT      ch.01   ,  150.000.      ,    (    )     -.             PROTEKTED YES  NO.

----------


## RW4HRE

> "     ".   ,       -   .


  ! !

----------

,  !  .

----------

